# The sound of my wallet opening: 68 Custom Vibro Champ reverb



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If these sound good, they will sell a boatload of them:






Fender Guitars | Electric, Acoustic & Bass Guitars, Amps, Pro Audio


Since 1946, Fender's iconic Stratocasters, Telecasters and Precision & Jazz bass guitars have transformed nearly every music genre.




shop.fender.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> If these sound good, they will sell a boatload of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Chito said:


> Link doesn't work.


I've found any link to a Fender product always goes right to the main site.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A Vibrochamp with built in digital reverb and a 10" speaker. Sounds like a winner to me. I wish it was a digital spring reverb instead of hall.

I have an old Pepco amp that is effectively a Vibrochamp Reverb. 1x6V6 Class A, with bias vary tremolo, 1 knob tone control, and tube driven spring reverb.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The new '68 Custom Pro Reverb also seems cool...

_This 40-watt guitar amplifier features a single 12-inch Celestion Neo Creamback speaker, a single channel, and two inputs. Controls for the main amplification circuitry include volume, treble, middle and bass, as well as a bright switch. You can also dial in the amount of reverb, as well as the speed and intensity of the amp’s tremolo._


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

NAMM 2021: Fender drops two new '68 Custom amplifiers and a micro headphone amp


Fender announces two new tube amps, the ‘68 Custom Pro Reverb and the ‘68 Custom Vibro Champ Reverb, and the Mustang Micro headphone amp.




www.gearnews.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

every link by fender always goes to main page which is a huge error on their part in my opinion...for a couple years this has been the case...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's $1k+tax. Not sure if I want to shell out that much. Very tempting though.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> The new '68 Custom Pro Reverb also seems cool...
> 
> _This 40-watt guitar amplifier features a single 12-inch Celestion Neo Creamback speaker, a single channel, and two inputs. Controls for the main amplification circuitry include volume, treble, middle and bass, as well as a bright switch. You can also dial in the amount of reverb, as well as the speed and intensity of the amp’s tremolo._


I'm not fond of the name. Pro Reverb should imply 2x12. 

What they've built is a 6L6 swapped Deluxe Reverb. A High-Powered Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I saw this in Trogly’s newest video. I loved my 68 Custom Princeton Reverb and I am betting these will be amazing. I was wondering when they would reissue the Vibro Champ, I’m glad they finally did it!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> every link by fender always goes to main page which is a huge error on their part in my opinion...for a couple years this has been the case...


It has to do with where you have your location set. Google gives you links to the American url. If you're set to the international url (default for Canada) it redirects you to the international main page.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just found out the Champ is running a 3.2 ohm speaker. This makes hooking up to a bigger cab a major PITA (only 4 ohm cabs) and, to me, is a major mistake.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Chito said:


> It's $1k+tax. Not sure if I want to shell out that much. Very tempting though.


Seems kind of pricy, to me too. Vibro Champs can get expensive, but you can usually find a vintage Silverface Champ for less than that. I actually kind of wish they made it a little more like the original and left the digital reverb out of the signal path. Although the 10" speaker is a nice upgrade. Definitely an awesome portable little amp that could sound great miked up!



traynor_garnet said:


> Just found out the Champ is running a 3.2 ohm speaker. This makes hooking up to a bigger cab a major PITA (only 4 ohm cabs) and, to me, is a major mistake.


Doesn't everyone have a 4 ohm cab laying around? 🤷‍♂️ I actually bought one of these mono / stereo jack plates for my 2x12 cab, and it is awesome. With two 8 ohm speakers I can run one speaker in mono or two in stereo each at 8 ohms, or both in mono at 16 ohms, or both in mono at 4 ohms. So handy! And a Champ sounds pretty awesome through it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually I heard from the Fender rep and he said it’s fine to run this with an 8 ohm cab!

TG


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

troyhead said:


> Seems kind of pricy, to me too. Vibro Champs can get expensive, but you can usually find a vintage Silverface Champ for less than that. I actually kind of wish they made it a little more like the original and left the digital reverb out of the signal path. Although the 10" speaker is a nice upgrade. Definitely an awesome portable little amp that could sound great miked up!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone have a 4 ohm cab laying around? 🤷‍♂️ I actually bought one of these mono / stereo jack plates for my 2x12 cab, and it is awesome. With two 8 ohm speakers I can run one speaker in mono or two in stereo each at 8 ohms, or both in mono at 16 ohms, or both in mono at 4 ohms. So handy! And a Champ sounds pretty awesome through it.


As long as the digital reverb is out of the path when off, I'm happy. I hope it is bypassed when switched off.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

At the price point they're playing at you could get an original. 

The 3.2 ohm thing is the same on every Champ in history. 4 ohm speakers are fine. You're not going to blow the OT with that small of a mismatch.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> every link by fender always goes to main page which is a huge error on their part in my opinion...for a couple years this has been the case...


I complained to Fender about it. The reason is because their site is completely set up for the USA region. If you try and access the site from outside the USA it pushes you to the index page.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I complained to Fender about it. The reason is because their site is completely set up for the USA region. If you try and access the site from outside the USA it pushes you to the index page.


dirty old uncle midnight found a way to sneak into Fenders rear end.... let me know if it works for y’all’s likes it does me’s






'68 Custom Vibro Champ® Reverb | Guitar Amplifiers


'68 Custom Vibro Champ® Reverb, 120V




shop.fender.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> every link by fender always goes to main page which is a huge error on their part in my opinion...for a couple years this has been the case...


Try this one






'68 Custom Vibro Champ® Reverb | Guitar Amplifiers


'68 Custom Vibro Champ® Reverb, 120V




shop.fender.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

keto said:


> Nope


ok go into the website select “international” and then go to the bottom and select “US English” and it will give you access to the full desktop US site including US prices just so that nobody gets their hopes up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> ok go into the website select “international” and then go to the bottom and select “US English” and it will give you access to the full desktop US site including US prices just so that nobody gets their hopes up.


I did that, then came back and tried the link again and it worked, thanks. Hopefully the cookie will store that setting.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> dirty old uncle midnight found a way to sneak into Fenders rear end.... let me know if it works for y’all’s likes it does me’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This works now after using the tip not far above this/my post. Thanks!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

We’re some internet border jumpin sons of guns


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> every link by fender always goes to main page which is a huge error on their part in my opinion...for a couple years this has been the case...


I agree, I hate that.

Few years ago, I try different amps in Silverface looking Custom Series, I don't like them, there are often noisy.
There were many discussions with the same findings on the now defunct Fender Forum.com.
Other series are quiet. Poor desing in Silverface looking Custom ?
Be very careful before buying any Silverface looking Custom amp.









Fender announces three new amplifiers for 2021: the '68 Custom Pro Reverb, the 68 Custom Vibro Champ Reverb and the Mustang Micro


Two new '60s tube amps and a tiny modelling rig.




guitar.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The 3.2 ohm thing is the same on every Champ in history. 4 ohm speakers are fine. You're not going to blow the OT with that small of a mismatch.


Back in those early days, a 4 ohm speaker measured 3.2 ohms DC so, Leo recorded it on the schematic as the DCR value.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Impedance( 4 ohms ) and DC resistance ( 3.2 ohms) are two different thing


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Latole said:


> I agree, I hate that.
> 
> Few years ago, I try different amps in Silverface looking Custom Series, I don't like them, there are often noisy.
> There were many discussions with the same findings on the now defunct Fender Forum.com.
> ...


noisy can be a relative thing I’ve found.
I’ve been at peoples places looking at amps and the floor noise is brutal and they act like it’s non existent and other times I’ve seen guys at L&M returning some of the quietest amps I’ve ever heard.

I don’t like the ‘68 series generally.
But I can say that one of the things I’ve discovered about any 2 channel fender than shares a reverb or vibrato.. when you are using channel 2 or 1 you have to turn down the adjacent volume all the way.

The same thing happens with my Deluxe reverb. If I have the volume up on the channel I’m not using it brings up the white noise to a noticeable level.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> But I can say that one of the things I’ve discovered about any 2 channel fender than shares a reverb or vibrato.. when you are using channel 2 or 1 you have to turn down the adjacent volume all the way.


If you study the schematic, channel separation does not exist, electrically.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Having read more about the 68 series, I am less interested. Common Fender, build these things to last.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Look at this extract of a classic 2CH Fender input. The first stage of each channel is electrically isolated...the second stage is not...if it was, you would not have to be dicking around with the controls.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

We are referring as AC signal...AC conditions.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> We are referring as AC signal...AC conditions.


I am not fluent in what you are showing me, all I know is that with my deluxe which also has the reverb and trem on channel 1 and 2, the volume from the adjacent channel does effect the hum of the channel I’m using and I suspect that the same happens with the ‘68 deluxe for the same reason.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> We are referring as AC signal...AC conditions.


I’ve been slowly trying to learn this stuff because I do find it interesting and I’ve done a comprehensive amount of tinkering, but I might do well to start with something very simple and then once I understand the math involved and how to measure it, then I could more easily figure out what’s happening.

my pal @Alan Small has graciously lent me some very good books on the subject.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> I’ve been slowly trying to learn this stuff because I do find it interesting and I’ve done a comprehensive amount of tinkering, but I might do well to start with something very simple and then once I understand the math involved and how to measure it, then I could more easily figure out what’s happening.


Yeah, it takes a while however, one day you will have a eureka moment and it will become much more clear...seams to be how our brains work.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> the reverb and trem on channel 1 and 2, the volume from the adjacent channel does effect the hum of the channel I’m using and I suspect that the same happens with the ‘68 deluxe for the same reason.


That would depend on how close they follow the original schematic...are all re-issues, exact to the original, schematically referenced?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> with my deluxe which also has the reverb and trem on channel 1 and 2, the volume from the adjacent channel does effect the hum of the channel I’m using and I suspect that the same happens with the ‘68 deluxe for the same reason


With push-pull amps, the configuration with the best separation, is to keep the two channels separated from input jacks all the way to the output transformer...the channels mix only by transformer action...the magic box.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> That would depend on how close they follow the original schematic...are all re-issues, exact to the original, schematically referenced?


I have a ‘64 custom handwired and they decided to mod it so that channel 1 has reverb and vibrato, they also chose to use tube biased tremolo. So when I was reading about people complaints about hum, someone mentioned trying to turn the adjacent channels volume knob down and it worked.

I’m imagining that the ‘68 deluxe has a similar issue due to then having reverb and tremolo on channel one.

originally I was just commenting on the fact that some people think that very minor hum is a massive issue and others think that very unhealthy sounding hum is just a part of amps etc.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> originally I was just commenting on the fact that some people think that very minor hum is a massive issue and others think that very unhealthy sounding hum is just a part of amps etc.


I agree, the human factor is very strong, sensitivity to certain phenomenon acts differently on everybody...my wife hates the sound of early-style florescent lamps with the reactor ballasts...that faint buzzing sound. It doesn't bother me however she goes snake wire over it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Hum chasing can be quite time consuming...do I want to play guitar or do I want to spend the next hour and a half chasing after hum...nasty little characters, aren't they?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> The same thing happens with my Deluxe reverb. If I have the volume up on the channel I’m not using it brings up the white noise to a noticeable level.


This problem can certainly be fixed


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> noisy can be a relative thing I’ve found.
> I’ve been at peoples places looking at amps and the floor noise is brutal and they act like it’s non existent and other times I’ve seen guys at L&M returning some of the quietest amps I’ve ever heard.
> 
> I don’t like the ‘68 series generally.
> ...


I was soundchecking one night, and couldn't figure out why the heck my Super Reverb was humming so bad. Turned out that the volume and all tone controls on the Normal channel were dimed.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Latole said:


> This problem can certainly be fixed


I fixed it just by turning down the volume and tone on the adjacent channel.

It’s not the type of hum that I would think is indicative of a grounding issue or any component.

But I know some people would exchange it until they realize that they prefer solid state.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I was soundchecking one night, and couldn't figure out why the heck my Super Reverb was humming so bad. Turned out that the volume and all tone controls on the Normal channel were dimed.


I did that with an 800W bass amp up loud. Nobody nearby failed to notice.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Any amp that has 2 channels which are live all the time (no channel switching) will have this problem.
The channel not in use will add some noise if the volume is up. If it's a whole lot of noise, it may be a noisy tube or dirty input jack (not properly grounding with nothing plugged in).


----------

